# Bollywood Thriller



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Dont know if any of you have seen this
its kinda funny. But then again not really. I watched it years ago and it gets stuck in my head once in a while which sucks because its really annoying...

enjoy

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0&feature=player_embedded[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see Weird Al Yankovic make a parody of that

Kind of like this:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfBfjyGc194"]YouTube- Michael Jackson Vs Weird Al Yankovic[/nomedia]


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doesn't look like Bollywood put much into the makeup and costumes compared to Thriller.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd like to see Weird Al Yankovic make a parody of that
> 
> i Love weird al
> 
> first concert i ever went to


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When Spooky1 was a much younger man with longer dark curly hair, he was told by a little boy on the street that he looked like Weird Al. One of my nephews, who is also a Weird Al fan, made the same observation some months ago. There's definitely a resemblance, more so when Spooky1 was younger, but it's there


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hahahaha thats amazing


----------

